# help identify weeds with seedheads



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Hello. What is this? Likes to grow next to the sidewalk. Also the 2nd pic, grass with seedheads already? I have not tried to do anything with it, since this in in the hellstrip. Thanks.
Pic#1 Grassy weed at sidewalk


Pic #2 Grass with seedheads. Not seen in the yard anywhere else so far.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The first picture is from this year? Maybe little barley or Kyllinga.

Second is poa annua.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I think this is eastern woodland sedge. I hit it with some sulfentrazone, we'll see what happens.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Ortho nutsedge killer working good on this weed. It lined maybe 15-20 feet of my sidewalk. I couldn't even see where to dig this out if I tried.


----------

